# Finally had the bottle to tackle engine bay



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Never had the bottle to try cleaning my engine bay before but having spent last few weeks reading tips on here, finally had a go tonight, pretty pleased with result and also that it still starts fine lol :thumb:









Thanks for all the quality info shared by the good people of DW 

Jeff


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ohh BTW was cleaned with Flash APC agitated with some Envy brushes, rinsed with pressure washer on light spray setting and finished with 303


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Wheres the after picture fella ?



















 
Top job looks well clean.
303 is very good and shows via the results there.


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

great job looks lovely and clean


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I can't get the pic to show........


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I can't get the pic to show........


Strange, that picture is hosted on the DW server, will put it up again tonight from Photobucket, cheers mate.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

badman1972 said:


> Strange, that picture is hosted on the DW server, will put it up again tonight from Photobucket, cheers mate.


Thanks, got it now. :wave:

Good job there!! :thumb:


----------

